# Which prep school?



## johnsamson (Sep 10, 2005)

Which prep school, if any, did you attend? I attended St. Paul's.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Buckingham Browne and Nichols. Did you go to St. Paul's in NH or MD? If NH, I visited you guys for athletics a number of times.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Cate


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Punahou. 4th generation.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punahou_School


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Baylor


----------



## Henry (May 4, 2006)

How unfair, a bit American-centric. Can we chip in with public schools*?

* English usage


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Henry_
> 
> How unfair, a bit American-centric. Can we chip in with public schools*?
> 
> * English usage


My public high school was kinda upscale and snobby...does that count?


----------



## Henry (May 4, 2006)

Damn right. Snobby and America-centric. Not very trad, surely? Actually, hang on a sec...


----------



## jrick9 (Feb 19, 2006)

Phillips Andover


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Groton.


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KentW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are preps. in America secondary schools, or preps. in the English sense, i.e., pre-secondary school?


----------



## Allthingstrad (Jan 5, 2006)

Saint Albans School for Boys, Washington, DC

"Since it's a traditional, preppy look it's best if balanced by a relatively small four-in-hand knot." He sips his martini, recrossing his legs. "Next question?"


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a snobby thread. Kinda like the fraternity and Ivy League threads.

I went to a reform school for juvenile delinquents. We used to go find Preppies and beat them up on the weekends. We would also take their girlfriends, easily 

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by KentW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my favorite remark along these lines came from Dick Cavett: upon entering Yale as a freshman from Nebraska, he was asked by some insufferable preppies (probably Grotties), "Where did you prep?"

"I didn't," he replied, "I highed."


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

That is so prep/ivy I can't even understand what it means.


Go Bruins!


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by HL Poling and Sons_
> 
> Groton.


There we go, ISL pride!

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> What a snobby thread. Kinda like the fraternity and Ivy League threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

That is a good story, Foghorn.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JDDY_
> 
> That is a good story, Foghorn.


That is a good "story" Foghorn 

But please tell me you were NOT wearing all those items as one ensemble. I mean 501 jeans with a blazer and bowtie, and cowboy boots? I'd probably run away from you too! LMAO! 

You know we had three of you BUDS guys come thru my Ranger class, and not a single one graduated. Kinda shattered the myth for us all. The Navy stopped sending them over for training after that.

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

M8-
Not suprised, you snake-eaters outta know that "YOU CANT TAKE A FISH OUT OF WATER." I was a kid then when I wore boots & a bow-tie. Back then, when not in uniform, most all junior officers wore cowboy boots. 'Let them know who you are...' & all that, when you hit a port steaming.
Foghorn
Harris- 
So, you are a Baylor Boy too, were you there pre-coed?
Foghorn


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> M8-
> Not suprised, you snake-eaters outta know that "YOU CANT TAKE A FISH OUT OF WATER." I was a kid then when I wore boots & a bow-tie. Back then, when not in uniform, most all junior officers wore cowboy boots. 'Let them know who you are...' & all that, when you hit a port steaming.
> Foghorn


Funny on the snake-eater thing. That was Day 6 on the final 12-Day patrol in Florida Phase. Snake was actually pretty good eatins'.

Yeah I know what you mean about the water. I suck in it. We spent the first three days in Flordia phase in waist-high swamp water. I thought I was going to drown during a river crossing.

On a more serious note, we do lose a few every now and then due to a combination of drowning and hypothermia. Glad I'm older now and that those days are over and gone.

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## Henry (May 4, 2006)

Has anyone here read a book called 'Prep' by Curtis Sittenfeld. As a British public school 'boy', I found it fascinating. I wonder if someone might be able to comment on the veracity of its detail and depth of its insight. I think it's mainly based on Groton, as the author went there, but it must incorporate details of others too.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Since we are getting into books now, try _A Separate Peace_.

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> Since we are getting into books now, try _A Separate Peace_.
> 
> ...


Even I read that, and I went to public school.

_I fought the law and the law won._​


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

M8 is right, Knowles did an excellent job with _..Peace_ & a follow-up, both good. Naturally, Sallinger has the best one with _Catcher_. Also Dead Poets Society is a good one- nobody died in reality, less you consider that the guy that character was based upon ran as Republican (unsuccesfully) for Congress in the 1980's. Oddly, it was loosely based upon his teaching experiences at Montgomery Bell Academy, an all male day school in Nashville, Tennessee.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> M8 is right, Knowles did an excellent job with _..Peace_ & a follow-up, both good. Naturally, Sallinger has the best one with _Catcher_. Also Dead Poets Society is a good one- nobody died in reality, less you consider that the guy that character was based upon ran as Republican (unsuccesfully) for Congress in the 1980's. Oddly, it was loosely based upon his teaching experiences at Montgomery Bell Academy, an all male day school in Nashville, Tennessee.


MBA, a big feeder school into Vandy, no?


----------



## A Purist (Dec 30, 2003)

The Webb School of California


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> I went to a reform school for juvenile delinquents. We used to go find Preppies and beat them up on the weekends. We would also take their girlfriends, easily


LOL 

I went to the Catholic school where all the kids who got kicked out of public school for dealing were welcomed with open arms.

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes, they do & I successfully 'beat my parents back to the car' after my interview. My mantra at time was "all guys & no gals, make Foghorn a very boredn & frustrated boy."
A number of guys from MBA went to Vanderbilt & played football;
P/K Bryant Hahnfeldt, & new Titan Moses Osmegie,Dom Morris, John Markham, & Clark Lea. I think Bill Wade was even a MBA grad.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. I got kicked out of Catholic schools twice, and then went to public schools. The second time I got the boot, the penguins told me not to ever come back. That was in 7th grade. Never did make my Confirmation.

It took two military schools to straighten me out, and I still got "attitude" 

My sister stayed with the Catholics. Graduated from Immaculate Heart in L.A., super snob high school. My mother also went there with Mary Tyler Moore. Others on the male side went to Loyola in L.A., the male version of Catholic snobbery. I finished high school in suburban Maryland. The closest snob schools there were Georgetown Prep and Sidwell Friends.

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> We used to go find Preppies and beat them up on the weekends.
> 
> Gee, that's terrific. What a guy.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Donald E. Gavit High School, named of course, after the esteemed poet, scientist, statesman, car mechanic, who knows? Just a public high school that left me ill prepared for Purdue, but nothing that a few semesters on academic probation and some serious growing up couldn't fix. Probably maximum one in five students went on to college, the rest of them going straight to work in the then robust industrial economy of the midwest.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

I went to a mix of private and public schools. My private high school was small and didn't have enough advanced level math or language courses. So I transferred to the city's Gifted and Talented (AKA Gifted and Tormented) program.

There were some quality teachers at both places. Same for the fellow students. A handful of each made the difference between a great learning experience and years of idleness.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

A yank. Overseas. In the Commonwealth. St. Patricks in Sydney. Blazer w/ school crest, gray flannel shorts, school tie, and cap with insignia. Once in the "Forms" you graduated to long gray trousers and a straw boater. Corporal punishment, ruler across the knuckles, across your palm in front of the class, and leather strap across your backside for something serious. Wished there were schools like this for my sons in NYC.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Blair Academy, Blairstown, N.J., four years, on scholarship. I recommend it. I'll be back again for Alumni Day next month.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I am an Episcopalian that went to Catholic schools. Unfortunately, there were no Episcopal schools in my area. I had a friend in school, a fellow Episcopalian, who used to tell everyone she was Catholic. Not me, I was proud to carry the BCP to chapel.


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crs_
> 
> Blair Academy, Blairstown, N.J., four years, on scholarship. I recommend it. I'll be back again for Alumni Day next month.


CRS, my brother is applying to blair for his secondary school years, I was not fortunate enough to go to boarding school. My grades weren't good and neither was my family's financial condition. How was the experience at Blair?


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Laxplayer_
> 
> I am an Episcopalian that went to Catholic schools. Unfortunately, there were no Episcopal schools in my area. I had a friend in school, a fellow Episcopalian, who used to tell everyone she was Catholic. Not me, I was proud to carry the BCP to chapel.


I married an Episcopalian. I find it very similar to being Catholic, only without the guilt, and other associated Roman baggage 

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

It's sad that the Vietnam war hastened the demise of so many fine schools. Parent's desire to send children to military schools diminished as the war drug on. In Tennessee, there were quite a few. Today there is not one remaining. Castle Heights, TMI, CMA, Baylor, BGA, Baxter, & others in our state alone. Were there a day military school in Nashville, I would send my son. Having attended both military & prep schools, I find it hard to beleive that a young man would not thrive in a military school setting. The ramifications of any & all actions are swift & usually severe. I was responsible for not only my self but those under me, at 13 this was a great deal of responsibility. Prep schools do not instill the same degree of honor & discipline. Many of the "good/strong traits" that I have, I acquired in military school. The cost of these institutions are very high, but well worth it.


----------



## FormerlyTM (Feb 18, 2005)

Langley High School GO SAXONS!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> It's sad that the Vietnam war hastened the demise of so many fine schools. Parent's desire to send children to military schools diminished as the war drug on. In Tennessee, there were quite a few. Today there is not one remaining. Castle Heights, TMI, CMA, Baylor, BGA, Baxter, & others in our state alone. Were there a day military school in Nashville, I would send my son. Having attended both military & prep schools, I find it hard to beleive that a young man would not thrive in a military school setting. The ramifications of any & all actions are swift & usually severe. I was responsible for not only my self but those under me, at 13 this was a great deal of responsibility. Prep schools do not instill the same degree of honor & discipline. Many of the "good/strong traits" that I have, I acquired in military school. The cost of these institutions are very high, but well worth it.


L.A. used to have a very prestigious military school called "Black-Foxe". I remember when it closed, either late 60's or early 70's. There are a few military high schools left, but they are just not what they used to be, nor are they as strict as they used to be, nor push athletics like they used to. The Shenandoah Valley used to be full of them, like Staunton (now closed) and several others. There only seems to be one old style military high school left, and that is Marine Military Academy in Harlingen, Texas. MMA is run by retired Marines. They also have a Summer camp program, which includes optional flying lessons. It's probably the last of the old genre, and no girls allowed either.

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Happily rejected legacy seats for a small (460) public high school in Southeastern CT. 

(followed by a small private college in Southeastern CT, and now a small state law school in Hartford--I tried to go out of state for law school but no one I wanted (UVA, basically) would have me...thus, I haven't been too far afield)


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> It's sad that the Vietnam war hastened the demise of so many fine schools. Parent's desire to send children to military schools diminished as the war drug on. In Tennessee, there were quite a few. Today there is not one remaining. Castle Heights, TMI, CMA, Baylor, BGA, Baxter, & others in our state alone. Were there a day military school in Nashville, I would send my son. Having attended both military & prep schools, I find it hard to beleive that a young man would not thrive in a military school setting. The ramifications of any & all actions are swift & usually severe. I was responsible for not only my self but those under me, at 13 this was a great deal of responsibility. Prep schools do not instill the same degree of honor & discipline. Many of the "good/strong traits" that I have, I acquired in military school. The cost of these institutions are very high, but well worth it.


I was interested to read about your experience at military school--mine was starkly different.

I attended St. John's in Kansas for a year--my eighth grade year.

What I witnessed was a fair amount of sadistic behavior by the upperclassmen directed at the younger boys in their charge. Some really brutal, disturbing, Lord-of-the-Flies type situations. Blanket parties, ritual humiliations, and the like. The racism and homophobia were just overwhelming, and "weak" kids were singled out for relentless torture. The administration turned a blind eye to this stuff, sending a pretty clear message that they approved of this thuggishness--the old "red blooded American boys up to mischief" rationalization.

One particularly grisly incident involved two of my classmates who were discovered in the midst of some vague homosexual incident. The next day, they were paraded about in front of the entire battalion dressed in only their underpants and white gloves. They had been beaten up pretty badly. I can only imagine the psychic scars that these poor kids suffered, and must continue to bear.

I was something of an academic star, posted good scores on standardized tests, so I imagine that I, a nerdy bookworm, was spared abuse because I was important to to the school's academic accreditation. They aggressively courted me to return for high school, offering a full ride scholarship and promises of quick progression through the ranks.

No thanks. When I reached high school age, I transferred to a small academic prep school--fairly rigorous entrance exams, school uniform, the whole bit. It remains one of the best experiences of my life, wonderful stimulation from gifted teachers and committed students. Great preparation for college and the professional world.

I still have occasional nightmares about military school. I saw a lot of the worst of human nature in that place, and count my lucky stars I was some kind of commodity, and escaped anything really terrible. It left a permanent bad taste in my mouth regarding macho, all-male institutions like fraternities, sports teams, etc.

Give me the cute nerdy girls on the yearbook staff, the sexy and neurotic drama club babes, the intimidatingly intense debate gals every time.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I think the problems that *Brownshoe* is describing occur at male boarding schools, not just exclusive to those that are military. "Lord of the Flies" type behavior means that there is a lack of adult supervision.

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by TimmyMac_
> 
> Langley High School GO SAXONS!


LHS '04. Not a private high school, but about as close as it comes.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Ithaca Free Academy


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Not Prep, but very close.

Louisville Male High School, Class of 1965.

Oldest public high school west of the Allegheny Mountains. Celebrating 150 years this year.

For those not familiar with the name, it was an all boys school until the late 1940's. The name was changed to Louisville Boys And Girls High School. With support of the women, it was renamed to Louisville Male High School the next year.

It was the closest thing to prep school in the Louisville area, that prepped young men and women for college.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

[duplicate deleted]


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Midland School, Los Olivos, California. In my day, it was very tough and Spartan--no friendly place for weaklings.

They admitted girls in the 1970s, and I haven't had much use for the place since.

I notice one of the above posts mentioned Black-Foxe on Melrose Avenue in L.A. I don't know how highly regarded it was. My mother was at a party once with some teachers from Black-Foxe, and they were complaining that a lot of the students were spoiled scions of South American latifundistas. My mother said, "Thanks, now I'll know where not to send my son." I believe Harvard Military was much more respected. It has now merged with the elite girls' school Westlake as Harvard-Westlake, and I don't think it has a military character anymore. 

The Marine Military Academy sounded kind of neat to me a few years back. Wish I could have packed my stepson off there! My late friend Dave Arnold (whose name may be familiar to the "gunny" among you) remarked on examining their prospectus that it looked like fun and that he wished he could go there.


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

That's my school- as prep as it gets in this state. About to graduate, yet no horrible stories to share- only positive experiences: many dedicated teachers that had excellent qualifications (about a third holds PhD's), great students and wonderful location at a park. Only downside is that only about half of the students entering in the fifth grade (used to be seventh grade at this school... but they're going back to selecting kids for aptitude after the fourth grade- back to the fifties) would eventually get through to the Abitur ('we do a good job at teaching, so it's your job to study hard'). What's pretty prep is that we constantly are one of the country's best schools in rowing (mandatory), win major prizes in the national and international science competitons, have excellent alumni and there continues to be a debate about the relative merits of coeducation, which was only introduced int the eighties (those damn commies in charge of politics in the late seventies...). Very trad place to be (hey, we still have tons of real human skeletons, tons of preparated animals, a torture chamber [little addon in the 40's] and a little jail (for unruly students)).
Was a good time...[8D]


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_...I notice one of the above posts mentioned Black-Foxe on Melrose Avenue in L.A. I don't know how highly regarded it was. My mother was at a party once with some teachers from Black-Foxe, and they were complaining that a lot of the students were spoiled scions of South American latifundistas...


That's probably true about the later years of Black-Foxe. See https://www.bfmi.org/.

I remember Harvard also. I didn't know about letting the co-eds in. Loyola on Venice Blvd used to have boarding facilities, which I think are now closed.

Loyola and Immaculate Heart are now considered the top private schools in Los Angeles, from what I understand.

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My best friend of my boyhood went to Loyola. He has now been in the Jesuits for almost 50 years. Just heard from him last week. I think his cousins went to Immaculate Heart.

My own nominee for the top private schools in the LA area today would be Marlborough for girls, and Harvard-Westlake (coed). Loyola might well the best all-boys school.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by ugradintern_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I graduated in 1977, so you can understand that I've been away for a while, although in frequent contact because my graduating class turns out in force for Alumni Day, homecoming and the fall games against the archrival Peddie School.

It's a fairly old school (1848) and with a little more than 400 students and an endowment of about $50 million, it is not one of the largest or most famous boarding schools -- but on the other hand, its size and rural location help the place feel not so institutional. I can say with some certainty that everyone is treated like an individual and is given whatever help they may need, whether to keep up or to explore some intellectual tangent beyond the usual offerings.

There are just two teachers left from my time there, but from what I can tell the current faculty is of high quality. The headmaster is very cool -- a Trad guy but not stuffy. Kids get into plenty of great colleges each year. The wrestling team is usually ranked No. 1 in the nation, and there are three alumni playing in the NBA. Great campus.

I have nothing bad to say about the place. If I had millions, the school would get a lot more from me for the annual fund, but I do contribute every year. I love the place, loved it when I was there, love it as an alum.


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> What I witnessed was a fair amount of sadistic behavior by the upperclassmen directed at the younger boys in their charge. Some really brutal, disturbing, Lord-of-the-Flies type situations. Blanket parties, ritual humiliations, and the like. The racism and homophobia were just overwhelming, and "weak" kids were singled out for relentless torture. The administration turned a blind eye to this stuff, sending a pretty clear message that they approved of this thuggishness--the old "red blooded American boys up to mischief" rationalization.


This is more or less what I think of whenever someone laments "the good ol' days."

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by SartoNYC_
> 
> schools like this for my sons in NYC.


Xavier, maybe?

crs, Blair folks: I have a good friend who is an alumn, '98. Loved it, goes back whenever she can. Quite an emphasis on sports, I understand. She's training for the '10 Olympics, freestyle ski jumping. The area around Blairstown is my favorite part of the state, and I love me some NJ.

Tom

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

Loomis Chaffee


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

Pencey Prep is this school thatâ€™s in Agerstown, Pennsylvania. You probably heard of it. Youâ€™ve probably seen the ads, anyway. They advertise in about a thousand magazines, always showing some hotshot guy on a horse jumping over a fence. Like as if all you ever did at Pencey was play polo all the time. I never even once saw a horse anywhere near the place. And underneath the guy on the horseâ€™s picture, it always says: â€œSince 1888 we have been molding boys into splendid, clear-thinking young men.â€ Strictly for the birds. They donâ€™t do any damn more molding at Pencey than they do at any other school. And I didnâ€™t know anybody there that was splendid and clear-thinking and all. Maybe two guys. If that many. And they probably came to Pencey that wayâ€¦

J.D. Salinger


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Markus_
> 
> Pencey Prep is this school thatâ€™s in Agerstown, Pennsylvania. You probably heard of it. Youâ€™ve probably seen the ads, anyway. They advertise in about a thousand magazines, always showing some hotshot guy on a horse jumping over a fence. Like as if all you ever did at Pencey was play polo all the time. I never even once saw a horse anywhere near the place. And underneath the guy on the horseâ€™s picture, it always says: â€œSince 1888 we have been molding boys into splendid, clear-thinking young men.â€ Strictly for the birds. They donâ€™t do any damn more molding at Pencey than they do at any other school. And I didnâ€™t know anybody there that was splendid and clear-thinking and all. Maybe two guys. If that many. And they probably came to Pencey that wayâ€¦
> 
> J.D. Salinger


Sounds like you need an afternoon of momentary, illusory, special and separate peace.

John Knowles


----------



## RVL Saratoga (Apr 18, 2006)

I went to Deerfield when it was still an all-boys school. It was nowhere near as brutal as Brownshoe's experience. I wasn't very happy there at the time, but I look back on it more fondly the older I get. Very rigorous, academically.

Of course, I hardly recognize the place now.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## Sartorius Rex (Mar 4, 2006)

Beresford said:


> Punahou. 4th generation.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punahou_School


I hope you tell the ladies that. It must bowl them over!


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 20, 2006)

Hotchkiss.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> Give me the cute nerdy girls on the yearbook staff, the sexy and neurotic drama club babes, the intimidatingly intense debate gals every time.


Yes, this definitely confirms that you rock.

Having been in the military, I found that the reality is much more chilled out and relaxed than any military school.

Then again, I wasn't a Marine or anything.

I went to a public high school, but I was blessed to live in an excellent district, with lots of AP courses, Latin, Russian and the like. Many of my classmates went to Ivy League schools.


----------



## jdewey (Mar 28, 2005)

Notre Dame. Oh, and my brother went to Lawrenceville.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Brooks School for a spell in the early 80's.


----------



## dirk diggler (Dec 24, 2006)

the Northfield Mt. Hermon School (NMH).


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 21, 2006)

Collegiate (NYC), Andover, Collegiate


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Keystone.


----------



## kronik (Dec 27, 2005)

Norfolk Academy.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Which prep?*

Lord almighty.


----------



## narticus (Aug 24, 2006)

Judging by OPH standards, there is one definitively preppy school in Tennessee: McCallie (my alma mater). It is the only single-sex boarding school remaining in TN since Foghorn's "school across the river" went coed a few decades back.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

To bring us back to Johnsamson's first post...

I went to The Park School of Baltimore. Not really prep at all. I was the one kid who wore 3 piece suits and bow ties to school by choice. Go figure.

Danny


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh I meant to add that Park School is right near St Pauls [of MD]


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Prep schools*

Gentlemen,

I went to all public schools. I have friends from my time who went to Deerfield, Andover, the Gunnery and so on.
My parents were poor, did the best they could. My dad was a struggling truck driver.
God bless them for what they did do.
In retrospect, I wouuld do thhe same.
Back then, people were carefree. And the women were loose!
Burning their bras, drinking and I could go on.
Wonderful times for me.
Then came my Uncle Sam, and things got better for me. I guess.

Nice day my friends


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Narticus,
You listed too many different beers! All those boys drank alot of beer & had Confederate flags on their rings. I imagine youre a much more recent graduate, what year? I would venture we know some of the same folks, if you too are from one the mountains. 
Regards,
F


----------



## narticus (Aug 24, 2006)

Foghorn,
I started right after your school went all girly, and I graduated a few year later (that at least gives you a ballpark estimate). I was born on Signal.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

N-
Lookout,
F '88


----------



## Pechorin77 (Dec 21, 2006)

The Taft School

Non ut sibi ministretur sed ut ministret


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Nichols School, Buffalo, NY

https://www.nicholsnet.net/quicklinks/work.asp


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Update from GMC*

While I did not attend a prep school, I did matriculate at the prestigious WhattsamattaU? I have a very prep looking sweater -- the kind favored by Bullwinkle Moose -- to prove it.

Do I pass? :icon_smile:


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*No picnic*

I wasn't the best behaved or most focus upon school so I was sent to Fork Union MA It was a foul sadistic scene but had great sports programs. It did help since it convinced me that goofing up had its severe punishments and I learned to dress without wrinkles. I wouldn't call it a prep school for a private "juvie"


----------



## theoldguard (Mar 13, 2006)

*Sewanee Academy, 1976*

It was but 1/3 Dead Poet's Society and, alas, fully 2/3 Breakfast Club. The school was then in the red, and many students were matriculated who, in better times, would not have been allowed on the domain. There were a lot of "Benders" there. I was one of them. A lot of beautiful memories, and also a lot of regrets. I love to go do it again. Foghorn is right--the Army gave me the structure I then needed and now enjoy.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*schools*

Old Guard,

Nicely put. The military did the same, and much more for me.
Publics was the best way, where I lived for my kids.
And both are doing very well. Son is also a Duke grad, in a Master/PHD program. Daughter is looking at top ten law.
Publics worked for me.
And the military.

Nice day my friends


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

The gates to the prep school which I drove past today, in the course of looking at properties. It was an open secret that the "other reason" kids got sent here was because they were serious discipline problems for their parents.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Hargrave Military Academy, Chatham, Virginia


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

George Walton Academy, Monroe, Georgia


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Nichols School-------Class of 1966
Buffalo, New York


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Lausanne-prep
St. Benedict's-Catholic


Bodine
I don't know if I'd call it prep, but is is private.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

"I didn't prep, I highed"

hehe.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Phinn said:


> Keystone.


Ditto.

Uncle Louies at Hipp's.

Marathon study sessions in the old George Storch Library at TU.

_The Hairy Ape._

Math contests.

The smartest and the brightest.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Untilted said:


> "I didn't prep, I highed"
> 
> hehe.


Ditto!


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

Groton


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

School of Hard Knocks


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

I started here on the hill.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> I was interested to read about your experience at military school--mine was starkly different....
> What I witnessed was a fair amount of sadistic behavior by the upperclassmen directed at the younger boys in their charge. Some really brutal, disturbing, Lord-of-the-Flies type situations. Blanket parties, ritual humiliations, and the like. The racism and homophobia were just overwhelming, and "weak" kids were singled out for relentless torture. The administration turned a blind eye to this stuff, sending a pretty clear message that they approved of this thuggishness--the old "red blooded American boys up to mischief" rationalization....


Shattuck (military academy) for 6 weeks of summer school "to help me study". It's own version of humiliation and sadism. While I was in Boy Scouts from Cub to Explorer, and all honors, played youth hockey, my experience with Shattuck was instructive also. No fraternities, no college sports: hippie girls much more fun.

-co-ed co-operator


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't say that was my experience of military school.

Sure, there was some hazing at times, but it was really nothing more than what one would find at any other boarding school. It was probably better, truth be told, than what one would find taking place in many fraternities or sports teams.

There will always be bullies.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I attended public school, but my younger brother made the wise choice to attend Belmont Hill. He dresses like a bum though so it balances out in the end.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Bellarmine College Preparatory. Jesuit-run all-boys college prep in San Jose, CA. Class of '77.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Long Beach High School, Long Beach, NY. Represent.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Saint Andrews Episcopal.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Hobson said:


> Saint Andrews Episcopal.


Hobson, are you from Long Beach originally? I grew up there.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, family has lived in the same home for seventy-eight years/four generations, however, we have lived in Long Beach for eighty-one years. When did you live here?


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Hobson said:


> Yes, family has lived in the same home for seventy-eight years/four generations, however, we have lived in Long Beach for eighty-one years. When did you live here?


I lived in Point Lookout until I moved to Boston to go to law school five years ago. My family has lived in Point Lookout since the 1920's.


----------



## jasonels (Mar 2, 2007)

Millbrook School


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Farmington


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

George School, Newtown PA


----------

